# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Выгрузка данных из 1с77 в EXEL и обратно

## Светланаgernsv

Добрый день!
Возможна ли выгрузка справочника товаров и клиентов из 1с 77 в Exel и из Exel в 1с 77?

----------


## S_GRAY

> Добрый день!
> Возможна ли выгрузка справочника товаров и клиентов из 1с 77 в Exel и из Exel в 1с 77?


*1С - EXCEL импорт - экспорт документов и справочников*

Кофигурации: 1С: Предприятие 7.7, 1С:Бюджет муниципального образования 7.7, 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7, 1С:Зарплата и кадры 7.7, 1С:Комплексная 7.7, 1С:Торговля и склад 7.7, 1С:Производство+Услуги+Бухг  алтерия

 Внешний отчет, обработка для 1С: Бухгалтерский учет 7.7; 1С: Оперативный учет 7.7; 1С: Расчет 7.7; 1C: OpenConf 7.7

http://letitbit.net/download/83830.8...EXCEL.rar.html

http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/2259...EXCEL.rar.html

Обработки не проверял, т. к не работаю в 7.7, но источник заслуживает доверие.

----------

likalim (07.07.2014), MiraMak (04.08.2011), new1982 (25.11.2011), Никол_ай (24.08.2011), Светланаgernsv (03.08.2011)

----------


## gfulk

Интернет полнится ссылками на то, что Вам нужно. На любой вкус и цвет. Тут тебе и загрузка справочников и прайс и даже табличные части документов. Просто зайдите в гугль...

----------

Светланаgernsv (03.08.2011)

----------


## MiraMak

> *1С - EXCEL импорт - экспорт документов и справочников*
> 
> Кофигурации: 1С: Предприятие 7.7, 1С:Бюджет муниципального образования 7.7, 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7, 1С:Зарплата и кадры 7.7, 1С:Комплексная 7.7, 1С:Торговля и склад 7.7, 1С:Производство+Услуги+Бухг  алтерия
> 
>  Внешний отчет, обработка для 1С: Бухгалтерский учет 7.7; 1С: Оперативный учет 7.7; 1С: Расчет 7.7; 1C: OpenConf 7.7
> 
> http://letitbit.net/download/83830.8...EXCEL.rar.html
> 
> http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/2259...EXCEL.rar.html
> ...


Не могу скачать, помоему ссылки мертвые!

----------


## herr Daniel

как минимум верхняя живая. Только очень много спама и рекламы висит до начала загрузки...

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

на инфостарте пруд пруди подобных разработок. если что то не устроит - можно и под себя подпилить...

----------


## Sim4ol

Можно, если хочешь могу скинуть на e-mail обработку. Только придется самой ее подкорректировать под себя.

----------


## validat

Sim4ol

Скиньте, пожалуйста, мне обработку (для mxl) на емайл. Хорошо бы  её можно было подкорректировать под себя.

1Cv77 Торговля и склад релиз 965

Мне нужно загружать в 1С товарную накладную в формате mxl

Заранее благодарю за любую помощь.

----------


## andruha76

Добрый день уважаемые форумчане !!!
Есть у кого нибудь ссылочка на подобные обработки ?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день уважаемые форумчане !!!
> Есть у кого нибудь ссылочка на подобные обработки ?


На Инфостарте масса. Определитесь, какая интересует, может быть ссылка

----------

andruha76 (28.12.2015)

----------


## andruha76

> На Инфостарте масса. Определитесь, какая интересует, может быть ссылка


*alexandr_ll* спасибо за помощь !!! Ат Души !!! , но при поиске по запросу - 7.7 экспорт документов excel.
что то похожее было только Обработка отправки документов по почте напрямую из 1С7.7 в файле EXCEL
Остальное все не про то ... :mad:
вообще мне нужно выгружать таб часть документов реализации ... Есть какая нибудь подобная обработка для 7.7 ?

ЗЫ Я весь иннет облазил - ничего сносного не нашел ... :(

----------


## alexandr_ll

> *alexandr_ll* спасибо за помощь !!! Ат Души !!! , но при поиске по запросу - 7.7 экспорт документов excel.
> что то похожее было только Обработка отправки документов по почте напрямую из 1С7.7 в файле EXCEL
> Остальное все не про то ... :mad:
> вообще мне нужно выгружать таб часть документов реализации ... Есть какая нибудь подобная обработка для 7.7 ?
> 
> ЗЫ Я весь иннет облазил - ничего сносного не нашел ... :(


Посмотрите Это:
http://infostart.ru/public/57888/
http://infostart.ru/public/57697/
http://infostart.ru/public/57876/
http://infostart.ru/public/14186/
и т.д.

----------

andruha76 (28.12.2015)

----------


## andruha76

*alexandr_ll* Спасибо за отзывчивость Братуль ... но все это не то - либо нужно писать обработку (а я к своему стыду язык 7ки не знаю) либо для справочников ... а мне бы для документов ...
Эта обработочка может и подайдет 
- 1С - EXCEL импорт - экспорт документов и справочников

Только ссылочка уже не работает :(

----------


## alexandr_ll

> *alexandr_ll* Спасибо за отзывчивость Братуль ... но все это не то - либо нужно писать обработку (а я к своему стыду язык 7ки не знаю) либо для справочников ... а мне бы для документов ...
> Эта обработочка может и подайдет 
> - 1С - EXCEL импорт - экспорт документов и справочников
> 
> Только ссылочка уже не работает :(


Чем вас не устраивает штатное сохранение печатной формы накладной в формате xls?
Смотите еще эти:
http://infostart.ru/public/122609/
http://infostart.ru/public/60592/

----------

